# UK avalible alternative to tried and true original finish?



## solexious (7 Jun 2020)

I love the finish that Wyrmwood Gaming apply to their hard wood and would really like to use the same.

It's tried and true original, a polymerized linseed oil & beeswax mix. The snag is they don't have a distributor outside of the USA and Canada. One of them does ship to the UK, but only stocks small sample sized bottles and charges twice the cost in shipping. I'm guessing no one knows of a UK distributor, so failing that, does anyone know an equivalent product I can source in the UK?

More info on it here: https://www.triedandtruewoodfinish.com/ ... od-finish/

Cheers

Sol


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (13 Jun 2020)

I have not heard of this brand before but I have just looked at their "how to" video and it looks as though it is just Danish oil or perhaps Osmo oil! The application process and the method is exactly that for any oil finish and if that is the finish you are after you will achieve it with Danish oil.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Jun 2020)

mrpercysnodgrass":38vjc13i said:


> ............it looks as though it is just Danish oil or perhaps Osmo oil! .......



It says it is a mix of linseed oil and wax. So this is more like Maloof's top coat stuff rather than Danish or Osmo. It's clearly used the same way, but then all oils are. I guess the "no brushing" thing is because of the wax.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (13 Jun 2020)

MikeG.":3f4xp8yo said:


> It says it is a mix of linseed oil and wax. So this is more like Maloof's top coat stuff rather than Danish or Osmo. It's clearly used the same way, but then all oils are. I guess the "no brushing" thing is because of the wax.


I seem to recall coming across Tried and True stuff during the decade I lived and worked in the USA. But I don't recall ever actually using it, although I suppose I might have done, so I can't discuss its merits and faults, except to say that from what I've heard over many years, and still see discussed now, primarily on US based forums, that some users think it's the dog's nuts, and others, er, well ... don't, shall we say.

However, I think there are similar products available here in the UK, one made by Fiddes, for example, see here: https://fiddes.co.uk/shop/floor-finishes/hard-wax-oil/ 
Some, if not all Osmo finishes I think are in much the same vein, and there may be others ought there. Slainte.


----------



## solexious (1 Sep 2020)

Thanks all for the replies, will give those a try 

Apologies for the slow reply, I just blame 2020...


----------

